# A Day in the Life of Animal Rescue



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! 

Did you hear we have a cat in the department? She was rescued from the parking lot and if no one comes to claim her, she has a home.  This is thank's to Sue, Nessy and the students!!!


----------

